# TROUT ARE ON THE RISE AGAIN at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
March 21, 2019*

*Vote For Bay Flats Lodge Today and Everyday!​*
Votes are allowed once per person per 24-hour period now through April 1st​
Winning the $50,000.00 FedEx grant could go a long way in doing a lot of good in both our community, as well as in our neighboring bay environment. Won't you please vote for Bay Flats Lodge in the FedEx 2019 Small Business Grant Contest? Together, we can make a difference! Please vote for us once each day thru April 1st! - THANK YOU!
*CLICK HERE TO VOTE > http://bit.ly/2EBs1JQ*





​
*Information Overload​*_by: Randy Brown - Lodge Manager​_On a daily basis we are exposed to more information than we will ever use. Just a normal drive to work inundates us with information. Billboards radio news, Facebook, weather apps, traffic signs are just a handful of the inputs that pour information into us, and that's all before getting to the office each morning! This experience tends to feed our anxiety and speed us up. Let me recommend exposure to a much more subtle type of information - cool, clean air, a sky showing the first signs of daylight, enough breeze to ripple the waterâ€™s surface, and all of this set in the sound of silence announcing a new day.

This is the type of information that reminds us to slow down, take stock of the blessings that surround us, and enjoy the moment. At Bay Flats Lodge, this is the type of information we try to communicate to our customers daily. So, if itâ€™s time to slow down and be exposed to a different stream of information, we have what you need. Come and get you some!

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**WEDNESDAY - Mar 13th*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - These ladies were here at the Lodge all the way from Idaho and California for a couple days of business meetings and a little afternoon fishing! They wasted no time at all in getting work on the redfish. Even with the clouds and some wind, they managed a quick afternoon collection of some big bronze bruisers. A job well done to all!






​
*THURSDAY - Mar 14th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - This past week has meant weâ€™ve had to work extra hard for the catch. The bite has been -hit-n-miss, not to mention the weather and wind. Anyhow, if you search hard enough and keep your confidence up, the hard work will almost always pay off for you. Never give up on â€˜em!






​
*SATURDAY - Mar 16th*
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - Saturday was a slow day with high winds and temps in the low 50â€™s, but my crew today managed to scratch out a nice box consisting of trout, redfish, and even a few good catfish. It never pays to stay at home on the couch just because you donâ€™t think the weather is nice enough - go fishing!






​
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Father and sons on a business and Spring Break trip to Bay Flats Lodge. While the boys were enjoying a little break from college, Dad started off slow but then got serious, putting it on his boys by the end of the day. Nothing fast and furious, but the guys ended up with some good fish, and hopefully some good memories!






​
*MONDAY - Mar 18th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - I guess the 4-1/2 hour wait for our first bite was worth it this morning! Crazy fish bite lately! Well, that one bite turned into a few more, and then a few more, and so and so forth! The guysâ€™ patience, persistence, and hard-grind paid off with a really nice box of trout. Drifting over soft mud with scattered shell mixed in yielded the best results.






​
*TUESDAY - Mar 19th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - Monday and Tuesday was a fun day and a half with these guys! It seems we still have to scratch and claw to find fish that will eat the first half of the day, but things seem to be getting better.






​
*WEDNESDAY - Mar 20th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Good day on the water today! They had to work hard for the fish they caught today, but these guys stayed with it, and it panned out for them!






​
*Women Anglers Get The Job Done​*Recreational fishing on our Gulf coast changes constantly, and the sportâ€™s popularity seems to grow faster than Amazon! The young and the old, novices and experts, genuine Texans, and other folks from all parts of the globe are all showing an increased interest in a chance at learning and discovering all that our coastal regions have to offer in the way of Texas saltwater angling. And one of the more notable groups of people to venture into this realm lately has been women anglers.

Bay Flats Lodge has had the pleasure of hosting many womenâ€™s groups over the course of the past few years that have been true producers when it comes to photo time at the cleaning table. Now then, there are a lot of us guys out there thatâ€™ll swear that part of the pleasure we experience from being out on the water while fishing comes from the fact we have been successful at freeing ourselves from the confines of female control. However, weâ€™re here to tell you that we can honestly say to a lot of men out there that they can only hope to someday become as good a coastal angler as that of some of these women have proven to be.

A lot of these ladies simply have it going on when it comes to fishing. They show up ready to fish, and they show our guides the true meaning of what it sometimes takes in order to make a name for themselves as a minority in an otherwise male-dominated sport. If you happen to find yourself fortunate enough to be wading alongside one of these talented ladies next time youâ€™re out tossing one of your favorite plugs, you may just wish to consider giving things your best effort, as in failing to do so might just result in her embarrassing you at the end of the day.

Now then, if you happen to be one of those folks who prefer not to fish again until better weather arrives, then itâ€™s time for you to begin thinking about what all needs to be done this month and next as you ready yourself for another summer of fishing. If you trailer your boat, give the lights, the tires, and the wheel bearings a thorough inspection. If you stored your boat and havenâ€™t run the engine the past several months, do so at your first opportunity. Finding issues now may mean youâ€™ll be able to get them resolved much more rapidly than if you wait until the last minute when everyone else is trying to get their boat ready, too.

Bay waters should now begin slowly warming all the time, but donâ€™t get too comfortable with the fantastic spring weather too quickly! Itâ€™ll feel good to not be dealing with cold weather, but keep in mind the importance of wearing long-sleeved shirts and long pants, and protecting your skin with sunscreen. Youâ€™ll be glad you did! Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Capt. Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region. www.BayFlatsLodge.comâ€¦1-888-677-4868

*WHAT OUR RECENT GUESTS ARE SAYINGâ€¦​*_The food is always great - consistent and prepared excellent! - *Tom T. 3/20/19*

Capt. Steve Boldt is excellent - he's knowledgable and fun to fish with! - *Taylor J. 3/19/19*

The lodge staff is top-notch! Capt. Stephen Boriskie is great, as he never stopped working to get us on fish despite the conditions. He did everything possible to make it an enjoyable experience. We will be requesting Capt. Stephen on our next trip! The food and the service is excellent, and the facility is the finest! We can't wait to come back. My wife and I loved it so much we already started planning our next trip as soon as we got home! - *Darrell F. 3/18/19*

My family had a blast - best time weâ€™ve had in years! Capt. Jeremy McClelland is the best! He went above and beyond, and I will not book another fishing trip if I canâ€™t fish with him - my family loved him! We rate Capt. Jeremy a five-star guide! We can't wait to come back! - *Jeffery M. 3/18/19*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny. High 74F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip.*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 73F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip.*
Cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 71F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip.*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 74F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies during the morning hours will become overcast in the afternoon. High 76F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip.*
A mainly sunny sky. High 71F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine in the morning with more clouds for later in the day. High near 70F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis: * Rain chances will diminish and winds will become northerly by early Thursday morning. Surface high pressure will build in behind the boundary resulting in weak to moderate northerly flow and dry conditions on Thursday. Southerly onshore flow returns Friday and picks up through Saturday as low pressure deepens across the Central Plains. Scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible Friday night into early Sunday as a series of upper level disturbances move across south Texas. Sea fog over the bays and nearshore waters will develop Saturday and potentially continue into early Monday. Scattered showers are again possible on Monday afternoon with the passage of a cold front. Winds are expected to increase out of the north late Monday into Tuesday behind the front.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 62.1 degrees
Seadrift 64.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 64.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 15*

Pic 15


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 16*

Pic 16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 17*

Pic 17


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 18*

Pic 18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Tops, Corky, Mullet Jr. Fun*

Fishing some new real estate with a Bay Flats guide found us catching trout and reds on an array of lures. The first strike was a trout just short of 18â€ which was fooled by a Reaction Strike plum chartreuse mullet Jr. rigged with a 1 /8 oz. jig head. My lure retrieve was slow to moderate over thick grass, firm mud and stained water. As we wade fished forward the water clarity became clear, so I switched to an old clear red top water. This top water is over 18-years old, rigged with new split rings and hooks. Sure enough it didnâ€™t take long to entice a healthy speckled trout that buttoned up. We moved to 3 more spots throughout the day which all produced trout, while one location we found a handful of solid redfish. It was real pleasurable to get on the water, but my best memory of yesterdayâ€™s outing started while I was waiting for my fishing partner. I found a toe head reef nearby that Iâ€™ve never have fished. So, I dialed in the reef on my Simrad GPS, marked the spot and took off. I didnâ€™t notice any bait activity but the water just looked too good not to fish. I slipped out over the edge using my corky softdine and made a long cast to the tapered end of the reef. Iâ€™ll describe this reef as 2 to 3 feet below the water surface. After making the long cast ,the lure was smashed while it was on its 3 thousand count drop. I didn't work the rod tip at all. I made about 14 more cast in the same area while landing one trout after another. All of these fish were released.

As spring blows in from the gulf, she brings with her warmer air temperatures into our bay systems, meanwhile stronger winds that have played havoc over the past two weeks will reside between fronts. . Each morning weâ€™re still faced with cooler water surface temperatures, therefore I suggest concentrating your efforts over mud and grass.

If you havenâ€™t noticed, high winds have been a huge factor this March and the lakes have added protection from these winds. This is why I always say, fish conditions, not spots. Other than protection from high winds, the lakes will hold active baitfish on the windward shoreline. A good stock option due to the presence of bait, fishing the same spot several times over-and-over again may allow you to stay on fish, rather leaving fish to find fish. The key is, knowing what time of the day to fish it and where to fish. Where to fish in the lakes? Look for stained or dirty water, normally in the middle or windward shorelines. What time of the day? I prefer early mornings, or from noon till later in the afternoon. Sometimes it takes the sun to come out for the fish to bite. For example, with the sun out, itâ€™s in my opinion that the fish can see the silhouette of the lure better in stained water.

Once you locate the best time of day, and where to fish in the lakes, now letâ€™s talk about how to wade fish the area. When wade fishing an area with active bait, itâ€™s important to marinate each cast. That is, saturate the area over completely while casting over each square foot around you before wading forward. Pay attention to the small details and move extremely slowly. This practice takes an incredible amount of patience and resolve. While standing 20-feet apart in line formation, I explain to each person, If you scare bait, youâ€™re scaring trout and reds! Remember, each time you pick up your boot, youâ€™re creating a cause and effect, in other words, mud and dirt will be carried under water ahead of you, which could alarm fish that youâ€™re nearby.

Fishing should really pick up after the full moon phase, and look for area shorelines with hard sand and grass patches to produce heavy trout in the next two weeks. Some call it transition period from mud to sand, but I will never leave focus of mud and grass due to the fact that there is so much bait in the lakes. Either way you go mud or hard sand, look for small round slicks in late March and early April. The long slick may get more of your attention, but typically this is an indication of school trout, and history has proven that small round slicks are larger but fewer trout.


----------

